
When Scholars Collaborate with Tech Companies, How Reliable Are the Findings? - sqrt
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/12/business/economy/uber-lyft-drivers-wages.html
======
sqrt
The city of Seattle commissioned a separate study on Uber and Lyft driver pay
in Seattle (mentioned in the NYT article):
[https://irle.berkeley.edu/files/2020/07/Parrott-Reich-
Seattl...](https://irle.berkeley.edu/files/2020/07/Parrott-Reich-Seattle-
Report_July-2020.pdf)

The authors of the Seattle-commissioned report have written up their own
criticism of their report to the Cornell/Uber/Lyft report:
[https://irle.berkeley.edu/files/2020/07/Comparison-of-two-
Se...](https://irle.berkeley.edu/files/2020/07/Comparison-of-two-Seattle-
studies.pdf)

